# Rude Fishermen



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

We trolled up to the side of a cut that went in a back lake this morning to fish. There was bait jumping everywhere, so we start fishing a start catching some trout some of which were nice sizes. There were two other boats that were fishing inside of the back lake, so while we were fishing we see one of the boats start moving. We looked at each other and say, he's not going to do what i think he is. WRONG flies right in front of where we were fishing, what a *******, They would not even look in our direction. Why can't people be more courteous while on the water, i'll get off my soapbox now.:hairout::hairout:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

you can't fix stupid!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i can give you 2 of the main reasons...
stupidity
a-hole-ism


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

capt. david said:


> you can't fix stupid!


 x2, There are three other exits to get out of that back lake. The way i see it is to learn more than one exit to get out.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds like the other boat wanted out of the lake? If this was the case, should he have waited until you were tired of fishing? Always a risk fishing close to a entrance or any backlack area for that matter where running lanes are limited.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

capt. david said:


> you can't fix stupid!


X3


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If you want to fish with a lot of normal people, you will have to go to eastern Louisiana. Coastal anglers in Texas have become notorious.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I will need GPS cord to make a decision one way or the other........It's difficult for me to wave and smile at that kinda situation.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> Sounds like the other boat wanted out of the lake? If this was the case, should he have waited until you were tired of fishing? Always a risk fishing close to a entrance or any backlack area for that matter where running lanes are limited.


 They could have a least idled through the cut.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

No doubt if deep enough. I agree there are are better ways to handle the situation depending on available options.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> No doubt if deep enough. I agree there are are better ways to handle the situation depending on available options.


X2 the cut maxes out at 5' and ends at 1'1/2- 2'.


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

did you continue too catch fish?


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Deploy the Prop Fouler!!!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

go shallower said:


> did you continue too catch fish?


Nope bait and fish left, went back to the same spot a little later and some bait was present but no fish.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Deploy the Prop Fouler!!!!!!


X2 what would that be? Should have parked in the middle of the cut.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Simply a rope you throw at meanies on the water... jk

Tight Lines


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

No comment....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> I disagree with your gripe......If you fish next to a road.
> DOnt complain when cars drive by.


Yep, if you're fishing a travel route, expect it. I fish on the angelina river all year for white perch and don't in the least expect any boater to slow down. I would prefer they didn't in fact, as none know how to do it CORRECTLY!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Yep, if you're fishing a travel route, expect it. I fish on the angelina river all year for white perch and don't in the least expect any boater to slow down. I would prefer they didn't in fact, as none know how to do it CORRECTLY!!


Its not a highway, because we were not in estes flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats bs, its not right to pull that stunt no matter what! Most fishermen will think of it like theyre done fishing screw everyone else. The guys defending probably do the same


-mac-


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

"Well Bill, we need to get headed home but there's a boat fishing our exit.. we'll just sit here and wait no matter how long it takes them to finish their fishing..."

Sorry guy, but boats run through cuts...fast or slow the fish will run off...heck trolling motors spook fish... That's "just the way it is"...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thats bs, its not right to pull that stunt no matter what! Most fishermen will think of it like theyre done fishing screw everyone else. The guys defending probably do the same
> 
> -mac-


 X2, Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

paymerick said:


> "Well Bill, we need to get headed home but there's a boat fishing our exit.. we'll just sit here and wait no matter how long it takes them to finish their fishing..."
> 
> Sorry guy, but boats run through cuts...fast or slow the fish will run off...heck trolling motors spook fish... That's "just the way it is"...


There is More than one exit, and i know that the guy did not come in that way. Because he slowed down in the middle of the cut and the took off.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thats bs, its not right to pull that stunt no matter what! Most fishermen will think of it like theyre done fishing screw everyone else. The guys defending probably do the same
> 
> -mac-


We'll just have to agree to disagree. I'm sticking to my original statement and position.
Now if you were wading there, I'd slow to a stop and tell you you shouldn't be wading in a known travel route, there's idiots out there unlike me that won't slow down for you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

paymerick said:


> "Well Bill, we need to get headed home but there's a boat fishing our exit.. we'll just sit here and wait no matter how long it takes them to finish their fishing..."
> 
> Sorry guy, but boats run through cuts...fast or slow the fish will run off...heck trolling motors spook fish... That's "just the way it is"...


If its a narrow cut and the only way out i can see but not if there were options

-mac-


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> There is More than one exit, and i know that the guy did not come in that way. Because he slowed down in the middle of the cut and the took off.


Well then i can understand you there...


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

If your in a cut it's fair game. Not being rude just honest. Kinda like getting made at the barges if you fish the intracoastal...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with both sides of the arguement. As someone who routinely fishes the back lakes, I have been in this situation many times. If a boat is fishing in the cut then they need to expect traffic. Some of the cuts to these back lakes may be deep at one point, then shallow up to nothing and idling through does not work. I have been stuck trying to be nice before and then that really is going to mess up your fishing. Also, the guy may have not known or felt comfortable with other exits?? Many back lakes in the rockport area have other exits, but I can guarantee you that you can make it in some and not out the others given tide. If I don't feel comfortable with a certain exit/cut I am going out the one I came in, even with a boater in the cut. Although I always try to go out of my way not to mess up anyone if I can. I understand myself that if I am fishing on a boat traffic highway I will expect boats and it was my decision to fish there.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

If the guy had any respect for others at all ,..he could have at least idled out or used his trolling motor. I've came up on guys at the mouth of a creek or bayou or cut I needed to go in and put down my trolling motor. It's called being polite! No way was this guy a 2cooler. right?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Just reviewing this thread once more and i have to rule on the side of this just being a deal where no one's wrong... just a "chit happens" moment...

Who's to say the guy didn't feel safer going through that exit? And what if the dude didn't have a trolling motor, or the battery was toast for the day if he did have one? As for idling out, IMO (and maybe i'm wrong) it doesn't make that big of a difference as opposed to hauling tail...you're still gunna throw a little wake and you're still gunna make noise/vibrations underwater... The fish will feel it either way (in that small of an area)..

It's just one of those "dang, well that sucked" moments where your plan and their plan just don't go together...

No one's wrong, someone just had some bad luck is all...


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

a lot of people don’t know the difference and it’s a shame. I was fishing this shallow inlet today and had a guy trolling right by me just watching where I was fishing. I wouldn’t call him a potlicker, I just think he was just seeing what I was up too like if I caught anything or just wondering how the hell I got back there in my boat. It was pretty shallow and had to pull her over a lot of reefs to get where I did. But some people just don’t know the rules of the water. It makes me mad too but that’s why I don’t like fishing on the weekends. Too many crazy people out on the water that don’t know what they are doing. Sorry about that rude guy today but it happens to all of us


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Unless you know for sure that he had no other choice, I wouldn't second guess. Bottom line is nobody was killed or mauled, so I say live and let live. Some people just don't know better, and you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, it didn't think that the problem with fishing etiquette was that bad with boat fishermen, but I guess I was wrong! If you think it's bad try bank fishing either in saltwater or freshwater and you can how rude and how ridiculous people will get. Last week, I had 2 Asian guys in their 30-40s fighting for the same fishing space where my 5 & 7 years old daughters were already fishing next to my 9 year old nephew. They would casted and get all tangled up with our lines on every cast. These guys were DUMB and DUMBER or someone had mentioned STUPID earlier. I guess it's time for us to bite the bullet and look into getting a bay boat and deal with less inconsiderate fishermen on the water!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Just to get others opinion---I've seen boats with 3-4 fisherman wading over a distance of 1/2 mile or more away from their boat. If you anchor close to their boat but away from them they will be upset//if you anchor close to the last wader they will be upset. Keep in mind on weekends there will be another boat not far in the opposite direction also. So how much area are they really entitled to. If every boat had a mile of shoreline in the more populuar areas (ex. grassbeds, etc.) only 1/4 of us could fish at one time. How do you all deal with these circumstances?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

cottonpicker said:


> Just to get others opinion---I've seen boats with 3-4 fisherman wading over a distance of 1/2 mile or more away from their boat. If you anchor close to their boat but away from them they will be upset//if you anchor close to the last wader they will be upset. Keep in mind on weekends there will be another boat not far in the opposite direction also. So how much area are they really entitled to. If every boat had a mile of shoreline in the more populuar areas (ex. grassbeds, etc.) only 1/4 of us could fish at one time. How do you all deal with these circumstances?


You can't make everybody happy, but you can make everybody mad. Go the path of least resistance.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I agree with both sides of the arguement. As someone who routinely fishes the back lakes, I have been in this situation many times. If a boat is fishing in the cut then they need to expect traffic. Some of the cuts to these back lakes may be deep at one point, then shallow up to nothing and idling through does not work. *I have been stuck trying to be nice before and then that really is going to mess up your fishing.* Also, the guy may have not known or felt comfortable with other exits?? Many back lakes in the rockport area have other exits, but I can guarantee you that you can make it in some and not out the others given tide. *If I don't feel comfortable with a certain exit/cut I am going out the one I came in, even with a boater in the cut. Although I always try to go out of my way not to mess up anyone if I can.* I understand myself that if I am fishing on a boat traffic highway I will expect boats and it was my decision to fish there.


x2

If you fish in the road you're gonna have drive by's, it sucks but that's just the way it is.

Not everyone's boat runs as shallow as others, just because you think they can go out another exit doesn't mean they are comfortable doing so, and what's to say there's not a boat parked at all the other exits as well? I mean it's kind of a common spot to fish...


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

paymerick said:


> Just reviewing this thread once more and i have to rule on the side of this just being a deal where no one's wrong... just a "chit happens" moment...
> 
> Who's to say the guy didn't feel safer going through that exit? And what if the dude didn't have a trolling motor, or the battery was toast for the day if he did have one? As for idling out, IMO (and maybe i'm wrong) it doesn't make that big of a difference as opposed to hauling tail...you're still gunna throw a little wake and you're still gunna make noise/vibrations underwater... The fish will feel it either way (in that small of an area)..
> 
> ...


I agree with this statement.
There could be a lot of other factors involved in this case.
We just hear one side of the story here.
We cannot come to the conclusion that who's right or wrong.
Case like this needs to have both sides present


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... are unfortunately everywhere. 

It can be bad on the water, even worse on a pier.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have given up trying to figure chit out on the water. Its either lack of experience, lack of respect, or just a plain a-hole. Either way, things are getting worse!!!


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*lake*

Which lake were you fishing in?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

mustfish said:


> If the guy had any respect for others at all ,..he could have at least idled out or used his trolling motor. I've came up on guys at the mouth of a creek or bayou or cut I needed to go in and put down my trolling motor. It's called being polite! No way was this guy a 2cooler. right?


Agree and disagree. Most of the cuts I take to back lakes you better be on plane and trimmed properly or you are stuck!! Many of them would be impossible to motor slow or even use my trolling motor. For instance there is a cut in the rockport area that is very shallow on both ends of it. It's very shallow to get there and then deep (2feet, if that's deep at all??), then shallows up again quickly onto a sand flat. Now many times there is a boat in the deep part, good fishing of course, but getting off plane is not going to help me at all or the other boat for that matter. So I try and stay as far away, let them know I'm coming through with a hand signal if I can, trim up for the least wake and go.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Can't believe someone would whine about such subject. I could understand if you were on the shoreline of an open bay and someone ran between you and the fish but in a narrow cut to a back lake? 3 exits and depth don't matter. Goodness. Maybe we could slow traffic down on 59 south so our kids can play on the shoulder.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think your original post needs a few more of these :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout: 

There, now doesn't that make you feel better? :slimer:


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> Can't believe someone would whine about such subject. I could understand if you were on the shoreline of an open bay and someone ran between you and the fish but in a narrow cut to a back lake? 3 exits and depth don't matter. Goodness. Maybe we could slow traffic down on 59 south so our kids can play on the shoulder.


Sounds like a game of Frogger. You just don't know other people's experience with the areas and with their boats. Like infamous said some/many cuts its expected to be powered up on plane or you beach out. You're better off expecting it than complaining about it. Just nothing you can do about it. Should keep you on your toes for fishing other spots as well. Sure it sux when you're in the fish so get them in the boat while you can then move on to the next spot.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

TroutAle87 said:


> a lot of people don't know the difference and it's a shame.... But some people just don't know the rules of the water. It makes me mad too but that's why I don't like fishing on the weekends. Too many crazy people out on the water that don't know what they are doing. ...


Interesting idea.

It won't help the mean people, or the crazy people, or the stupid people, but 
where can regular people get a copy of these rules of the water?


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Coming from someone who's been on both sides of this, I'm neutral. However i will add that, passing boats probably agrevate fisherman more than fish, especially in high traffic areas where the fish are use to the noise. 
One instance comes to mind. We were hammering trout in the back of a cove in front of a drain on an outgoing tide.. This cut leads to some heavily fished marshes (redfish). Anyways the boat ran through, i casted into the prop wash, and set the hook on a 20+ trout. I did it jokingly and (if i actually had a bite) to show the driver of the passing boat that he was running over fish to find fish. Surprisingly he kept on going and we kept on catching. :rotfl:


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Last fall I was on a large school of nice reds in the cut that leads out of Spalding into the next lake, fished it for about 4 days. It was fairly high tides and I had no trouble getting in there, problem was there was only one channel leading into the small lake. On the last day I went in there and there was poling skiff in the middle of the small lake, As I came into the lake I wheeled around and headed back out, figured he was there first and I had fished it pretty hard for a several days. I'm sure my wake and turn scared the fish pretty bad but there was nothing much I could do about it. Later at the ramp I saw the two guys come over, they thanked me for not running across the small lake. I think a little more courtesy in both directions goes along ways.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishing a boat cut & getting miffed about a boat driving by is almost like taking your family on a picnic in the Wal Mart parking lot on a Saturday afternoon & whining about the traffic. :spineyes:


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

cottonpicker said:


> Just to get others opinion---I've seen boats with 3-4 fisherman wading over a distance of 1/2 mile or more away from their boat. If you anchor close to their boat but away from them they will be upset//if you anchor close to the last wader they will be upset. Keep in mind on weekends there will be another boat not far in the opposite direction also. So how much area are they really entitled to. If every boat had a mile of shoreline in the more populuar areas (ex. grassbeds, etc.) only 1/4 of us could fish at one time. How do you all deal with these circumstances?


I would find another spot to fish. If you pull up beside them and fish the opposite direction you are going g to be casting into the wind. At least most of the time. Regardless if how crowded the bays are,you can always find a good spot without getting into someones hip pocket.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

JMO because there is so much whinning. First the Bay is open to the public. Second you were fishing a cut to a lake," here's your sign" there is going to be traffic no need to complain. 3rd the Bay is open to the public. Everyones opinion about what someone should do or not do is moot as it is up to the person and with no laws stating that you cant fish within a distance of another.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> Can't believe someone would whine about such subject. I could understand if you were on the shoreline of an open bay and someone ran between you and the fish but in a narrow cut to a back lake? 3 exits and depth don't matter. Goodness. Maybe we could slow traffic down on 59 south so our kids can play on the shoulder.


First off it didn't happen to you, second the cut is almost 6' feet deep even at the end of the cut this time of year it's 1'1/2- 2'. Thats plenty deep for most boats, one of the other cuts that goes out of the back lake is 4' deep. Which is easy to see if you look, also the boat they were in was a shallow running boat. Not trying to complain so much as to wonder why people can't be more courteous. The area is not a highly traveled area either.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> First off it didn't happen to you, second the cut is almost 6' feet deep even at the end of the cut this time of year it's 1'1/2- 2'. Thats plenty deep for most boats, one of the other cuts that goes out of the back lake is 4' deep. Which is easy to see if you look, also the boat they were in was a shallow running boat. Not trying to complain so much as to wonder why people can't be more courteous. The area is not a highly traveled area either.


It doesnt matter. There is no road. I have been buzzed while wading beem buzzed while in a boat. Been cut-off by shrimp boats while surf fishing for sharks. It happens and not much you or I can do about it. I have cheese


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Where are you Bocephus? Someone here needs a ride.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to what fishing on Texas gulf coast is coming to!!! 
I can't tell you how many times I was in Sargent in the cut fishing and had offshore boats blow bast with in casting distance and wave as they do it. 
Not much you can do about it just keep fishing.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Though I haven't had any recent experiences other than a wading trip during Flounder season, I have noticed it too. It did not use to be this way. But a lot of things have changed over the years. In general we are a more competitive, less patient society in general. What will our kids inherit? We are the teachers.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> Welcome to what fishing on Texas gulf coast is coming to!!!
> I can't tell you how many times I was in Sargent in the cut fishing and had offshore boats blow bast with in casting distance and wave as they do it.
> Not much you can do about it just keep fishing.
> James
> ...


Well said, we should expect it nowdays.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Welcome to what fishing on Texas gulf coast is coming to!!!
> I can't tell you how many times I was in Sargent in the cut fishing and had offshore boats blow bast with in casting distance and wave as they do it.
> Not much you can do about it just keep fishing.
> James


You made the decision to fish in Mitchell's cut...LOL. That is a boat cut & you should expect boats to run through there. They sound like a bunch of friendly waving folks!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BudT said:


> Though I haven't had any recent experiences other than a wading trip during Flounder season, I have noticed it too. It did not use to be this way. But a lot of things have changed over the years. In general we are a more competitive, less patient society in general. What will our kids inherit? We are the teachers.


When the guy went by we looked in their direction, they would not look in our direction. We did not shout anything at them after all they had a kid with them.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Fish-a-mon said:


> JMO because there is so much whinning. First the Bay is open to the public. Second you were fishing a cut to a lake," here's your sign" there is going to be traffic no need to complain. 3rd the Bay is open to the public. Everyones opinion about what someone should do or not do is moot as it is up to the person and with no laws stating that you cant fish within a distance of another.





Fish-a-mon said:


> It doesnt matter. There is no road. I have been buzzed while wading beem buzzed while in a boat. Been cut-off by shrimp boats while surf fishing for sharks. It happens and not much you or I can do about it. I have cheese


It is attitudes like this that add to the chaos! It does MATTER!!!! The original poster may have been right or wrong by being in the cut and there are a million factors as to why the boat ran through there but it does matter. Screw the idea that the water is public and you can pretty much do whatever you want whenever you want. These are the attitudes good, respectable fisherman have to deal with on a daily basis. I guess I was raised in a manner where respect was everything. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to avoid messing up someone else's fishing even if they are in the wrong.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BudT said:


> I have noticed it too. It did not use to be this way. But a lot of things have changed over the years. In general we are a more competitive, less patient society in general. What will our kids inherit? We are the teachers.


Teach them to be more competitive to survive in this less patient society you speak of that they will be living in. :wink:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You made the decision to fish in Mitchell's cut...LOL. That is a boat cut & you should expect boats to run through there. They sound like a bunch of friendly waving folks!


Call me crazy but I'm on of the guys that if I see people in the water I idle past them if I pass a boat not under power with in a reasonable distance I idle past. Is there domestic wrong with people taking an extra 30secs to slow down and ease past people? Sorry but there is to much of this bs going on now a days.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

wellconnected said:


> It is attitudes like this that add to the chaos! It does MATTER!!!! The original poster may have been right or wrong by being in the cut and there are a million factors as to why the boat ran through there but it does matter. Screw the idea that the water is public and you can pretty much do whatever you want whenever you want. These are the attitudes good, respectable fisherman have to deal with on a daily basis. I guess I was raised in a manner where respect was everything. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to avoid messing up someone else's fishing even if they are in the wrong.


X2 good post, also to be clear we were not blocking the cut, because we were parked to the right of the cut and throwing in it.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*backlake*

which lake were you fishing in copano/aransas?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Call me crazy but I'm on of the guys that if I see people in the water I idle past them if I pass a boat not under power with in a reasonable distance I idle past. Is there domestic wrong with people taking an extra 30secs to slow down and ease past people? Sorry but there is to much of this bs going on now a days.
> James


The Gulf end of Mitchell's is skinny. My boat is inly 22.5' & I would be coming in on a plane through there for sure. Slowing down once safely inside the cut would only throw a bigger wake at you fishing from the bank.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Gulf end of Mitchell's is skinny. My boat is inly 22.5' & I would be coming in on a plane through there for sure. Slowing down once safely inside the cut would only throw a bigger wake at you fishing from the bank.


?????? Now I own a boat and have been in and out of the cut a lot over the years. Not sure how much water you need my 7ft?? Seems like a lot for most boats. Never the less I will continue to idle past people. 
Some times it's not even at the mouth once in the cut even farther back into the cut. It's the mind set that I'm more important then you that seams to take over everyone of us. We are all guilty of my self included. 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> It's the mind set that I'm more important then you that seams to take over everyone of us.


You could argue that saying a guy is rude for running his boat through a cut just because you're fishing there falls in this quoted category as well...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

paymerick said:


> You could argue that saying a guy is rude for running his boat through a cut just because you're fishing there falls in this quoted category as well...


Like I said we are all are guilty of it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

So what do the Rules of the Water say about idling through cuts?
All ya gotta do is look it up. Page 3, paragraph 2.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> It is attitudes like this that add to the chaos! It does MATTER!!!! The original poster may have been right or wrong by being in the cut and there are a million factors as to why the boat ran through there but it does matter. Screw the idea that the water is public and you can pretty much do whatever you want whenever you want. These are the attitudes good, respectable fisherman have to deal with on a daily basis. I guess I was raised in a manner where respect was everything. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to avoid messing up someone else's fishing even if they are in the wrong.


Excellent post, I agree. The attitude of some is the problem, and if everyone would do there best to take into consideration other fellow fisherman, these problems would not be an issue. We could all have fun fishing then!!

Also, what cut are you fishing that brought about this issue? Just wondering.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Excellent post, I agree. The attitude of some is the problem, and if everyone would do there best to take into consideration other fellow fisherman, these problems would not be an issue. We could all have fun fishing then!!
> 
> Also, what cut are you fishing that brought about this issue? Just wondering.


A cut that goes in to swan lake.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There are at least 4 ways into swan lake, but there is only 1 that is what i would call a deep cut. Its the one that goes in where the old floater used to be. If the tide is low, it is the only exit that is a safe path for anything other than a true flats boat. If you were on that one on sunday, you were on the only one the old timers will use. Sorry to hear you let it ruin your day.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

railbird said:


> There are at least 4 ways into swan lake, but there is only 1 that is what i would call a deep cut. Its the one that goes in where the old floater used to be. If the tide is low, it is the only exit that is a safe path for anything other than a true flats boat. If you were on that one on sunday, you were on the only one the old timers will use. Sorry to hear you let it ruin your day.


That was the cut we were fishing but to the SIDE of it, and this guy was not a local because we fish that area a lot and i have never seen this boat. That is not the only cut the old timers will use, know a couple of locals that will use the next cut up from that one.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That was the cut we were fishing but to the SIDE of it, and this guy was not a local because we fish that area a lot and i have never seen this boat. That is not the only cut the old timers will use, know a couple of locals that will use the next cut up from that one.


On a low tide, the water is very shallow immediately inside of swan lake on the other 2 cuts to the west. Many people fish those cuts also. The cut you are on is the one used most by boaters i see. It is the widest and deepest. If i see fishermen in any of these cuts i choose another route, because i can usually cross anywhere. The area around swan lake is very sandy to the north and east, and many fishermen have had bad experiences crossing those areas. For the most part boaters i see use the cut you were fishing on. Were there others fishing in the lake or on the remaining 2 exits?

Just a brief note the tide in that area was about 6-8" below normal and anyone attempting to cross the bar to the east would likely have been unsuccessful. People are creatures of habit and if they entered from a certain cut, if they are timid in any way, they will leave the same way. If they found the tide to be below normal, they would likely used the deepest cut to do so. Stop and say high next time you see me in there, its nice to see 2coolers on the water.

chuck


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

railbird said:


> On a low tide, the water is very shallow immediately inside of swan lake on the other 2 cuts to the west. Many people fish those cuts also. The cut you are on is the one used most by boaters i see. It is the widest and deepest. If i see fishermen in any of these cuts i choose another route, because i can usually cross anywhere. The area around swan lake is very sandy to the north and east, and many fishermen have had bad experiences crossing those areas. For the most part boaters i see use the cut you were fishing on. Were there others fishing in the lake or on the remaining 2 exits?
> 
> Just a brief note the tide in that area was about 6-8" below normal and anyone attempting to cross the bar to the east would likely have been unsuccessful. People are creatures of habit and if they entered from a certain cut, if they are timid in any way, they will leave the same way. If they found the tide to be below normal, they would likely used the deepest cut to do so. Stop and say high next time you see me in there, its nice to see 2coolers on the water.
> 
> chuck


Will do what boat do you run.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Will do what boat do you run.


Trust me, if you fish that area like you say you've seen it...you can't miss it...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Will do what boat do you run.


It's the one with the 75' tower with the flashing red strobe to warn aircraft of the danger.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

I have seen that **** happen even in west bay and jetties. Blow right by you less then 50 yards. They **** me off with that ****. I would love to see a nice big log or container box float in front of one of these disrespectful idiots.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

When's the Courteous Fisherman thread gonna be posted?


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

My god all this crying! If the tide is low you better use that cut or an airboat. The cuts to the east are hard sand. If you fish that area alot then you should no thats use as a running lane. Like yucca cut or the mouth of st.charles etc.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

labyrnth said:


> I have seen that **** happen even in west bay and jetties. Blow right by you less then 50 yards. They **** me off with that ****. I would love to see a nice big log or container box float in front of one of these disrespectful idiots.


Wow, I've never been so pizzed off that I wished bodily harm on EVERYONE in the boat including passengers that have no control over the boat. 
Might be time for a Paxil


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

labyrnth said:


> I have seen that **** happen even in west bay and jetties. Blow right by you less then 50 yards. They **** me off with that ****. I would love to see a nice big log or container box float in front of one of these disrespectful idiots.


Makes you wonder who the real aholio is..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Makes you wonder who the real aholio is..


:rotfl::rotfl: Good won.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Maybe he was just driving his boat?
Okay he has the right to do that without u getting all offended you jerk!!!
Hahahaah totally kidding hope he gets his boat stolen


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Will do what boat do you run.


The one that blew by you in the cut. :slimer:

LMAO sry couldn't resist.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

How many people where in the boat? If 4 then you know who your dealing with. When ever I see 4 people in a boat or 4 people wading I immediately feel like I have entered private property. Been down wading and at the docks and seen to many alterations where a weekend fisher with a little less experience on handling a boat get embarrassed instead of help. Also was wading 3 wks ago and saw what I thought was about to a fight because 2 waders where going where 4 might be going. Not all are like this but see it often.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bender1 said:


> How many people where in the boat? If 4 then you know who your dealing with. When ever I see 4 people in a boat or 4 people wading I immediately feel like I have entered private property. Been down wading and at the docks and seen to many alterations where a weekend fisher with a little less experience on handling a boat get embarrassed instead of help. Also was wading 3 wks ago and saw what I thought was about to a fight because 2 waders where going where 4 might be going. Not all are like this but see it often.


If 4 people are on the boat, does the driver of the boat also wear a hoodie? That would be really scary.


----------



## Team Phat00 (Jun 8, 2011)

It was me that ran in front of you in that cut and i did look your way. that was the first time i have ever been back there that cut was the way i was told to enter and exit from. and just so you all know i did slow down.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Team Phat00 said:


> It was me that ran in front of you in that cut and i did look your way. that was the first time i have ever been back there that cut was the way i was told to enter and exit from. and just so you all know i did slow down.


Ya see there, logical explanation. Thx for posting up Phat00.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team Phat00 said:


> It was me that ran in front of you in that cut and i did look your way. that was the first time i have ever been back there that cut was the way i was told to enter and exit from. and just so you all know i did slow down.


what boat were you running and about what time of day was it so cutwhinerman can validate it indeed was you?


----------



## Team Phat00 (Jun 8, 2011)

its an older trans-cat an i think it was between 10:30 and 11. sorry if it ****** him off but like i said thats the way i was told to get in and out of there till i learn the area better.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Everyone wants to shop at Walmart and there is no getting around it, you have to enter and leave through the door. Someone decides he wants to do his shopping at the front door instead of going inside like everyone else and it is all the other shoppers who have a problem.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Team Phat00 said:


> its an older trans-cat an i think it was between 10:30 and 11. sorry if it ****** him off but like i said thats the way i was told to get in and out of there till i learn the area better.


Not your fault...not his fault...you fish the highway expect traffic...you use the highway expect peds.. you have the go to travel that cut, he has the go to park outside it and cast into it...

As i stated before no one's wrong here, your plans met and one guy got the wrong end of luck...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Team Phat00 said:


> its an older trans-cat an i think it was between 10:30 and 11. sorry if it ****** him off but like i said thats the way i was told to get in and out of there till i learn the area better.


Thanks TeamPhat for posting up, no hard feelings after all that was the only way you knew how to get out.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like Yachtes Boyou in East bay, to the fist pasture, Three exits / entraces... I saw on Sunday two guys wading the second cut so I took the third cut that way I didn't pass in front of the two guys wading the second cut. It sounds like a boat past in front of the waders to hit the first cut.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

I did something similar this past weekend coming out of pringle's north end. I did not like it but did not have much of a choice. North winds blowing 30+ had to run the back way home in a majek rfl. As I approach the north end of the lake I see 3 waders scattered across the lake 2 of which were fishing both guts and one in the middle of the lake about 200 yds from his boats. I had to run between the wader and the boat or run across the direction he was fishing, I chose to run as close to his boat a possible and as far away from him as possible. I get to the gut and notice the 3rd fisherman just to the outside of it. At that point I was past the point of no return and had to proceed on plane thru the cut. I felt bad but that is the chance you take fishing a gut area to a back lake. The worst part was a much larger boats follow behind me and went the other direction in front of the wader cutting his wade. It was a no win situation for the fisherman.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Stop Potlickin'*

You may need to get your new friend a sticker...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jiginit said:


> I did something similar this past weekend coming out of pringle's north end. I did not like it but did not have much of a choice. North winds blowing 30+ had to run the back way home in a majek rfl. As I approach the north end of the lake I see 3 waders scattered across the lake 2 of which were fishing both guts and one in the middle of the lake about 200 yds from his boats. I had to run between the wader and the boat or run across the direction he was fishing, I chose to run as close to his boat a possible and as far away from him as possible. I get to the gut and notice the 3rd fisherman just to the outside of it. At that point I was past the point of no return and had to proceed on plane thru the cut. I felt bad but that is the chance you take fishing a gut area to a back lake. The worst part was a much larger boats follow behind me and went the other direction in front of the wader cutting his wade. It was a no win situation for the fisherman.


I've been at the mouth of Pringle when boats come flying out of there (usually after attempting to get in and failing LOL). It's to be expected, nothing wrong with that. I think some people will complain no matter what though just because that's the way they are.

This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 43 seconds.
his forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 32 seconds.
his forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 24 seconds.
This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 16 seconds.
This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

There are a bunch of whiners around here. Fish a known boat cut, then expect boat traffic. Not sure why you would want them to slow down to idle and pass you. Most people don't do that right anyways and throw up a bigger wake trying to slow down. If I'm fishing a cut, I just assume they go by on plane.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

All I have to say is don't fish pathways if possible. If you do expect traffic.
All boaters should have respect of others around them no different as if you was in a restaurant. Slow down if possible, loss of control in a narrow passage leaves little time for correction when hauling tail.
Personally I slow down for everyone. Even bank fishers and swimmers.

There has been many that do not do the same in return. However turn the other cheek and do to others as you would have them do to you. It is not a bad rule to follow.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

There is a difference of opinion.

A set of guidelines will not save us from stupid people, crazy people, mean people or sociopaths. Most other fisherpersons strive to observe Common Courtesy--But opinions of Common Courtesy vary in many situations.

Read this thread and see there is a difference of opinion about running through passes. Most old salts say passes are for running. Newbies say you slow down no matter what, but people don't know how to do it without throwing more wake than running, etc and etc. 

Round and round it goes, and there there still ain't no agreed-upon rule to cover the case. So every time it happens, this happens.

There are similar differences of opinion about anchoring at the jetties, approaching reefs, fishing the birds, keeping acceptable distances, wading surf bars, etc and etc. 

Round and round it will go, and there ain't no rules to cover these cases. 

Existing watercraft rules plus "Common Courtesy" obviously do not do the job.

See y'all next time.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Slimshady said:


> Sounds like the other boat wanted out of the lake? If this was the case, should he have waited until you were tired of fishing? Always a risk fishing close to a entrance or any backlack area for that matter where running lanes are limited.





Copano/Aransas said:


> They could have a least idled through the cut.





Slimshady said:


> No doubt if deep enough. I agree there are are better ways to handle the situation depending on available options.


I mean - that sucks, but;

I'm going to have to agree with Slimshady here, if you're fishing a potentially shallow cut, or "they" don't know the actual water depth ... what choice to they have ... ?

They're probably posting a similar rant about you for fishing in the cut they needed to get in and out of ... represented by their failure to acknowledge you when they came out.


----------



## Matt31TXTT (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are on a kayak and happen to be around boats you might as well be a second class citizen, some intelligent boaters slow down but for the most part they blow right passed you. Especially the ones that havent caught anything. Had that experience at Aransas Pass...


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought yaks were cool with eye contact, safe distance, and keep on a plane.....now if they are in a cut to a back lake, all bets are off.


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> We trolled up to the side of a cut that went in a back lake this morning to fish. There was bait jumping everywhere, so we start fishing a start catching some trout some of which were nice sizes. *There were two other boats that were fishing *inside of the back lake, so while we were fishing we see one of the boats start moving. We looked at each other and say, he's not going to do what i think he is. WRONG flies right in front of where we were fishing, what a *******, They would not even look in our direction. Why can't people be more courteous while on the water, i'll get off my soapbox now.:hairout::hairout:


Just have to ask, if the statement above is correct, why start this thread? Wouldn't a 2nd and 3rd boat in an area like this be called a POTLICKER? I am not wanting to stir up anything, I just want to know. Is it OK to go into someplace where someone is already fishing. Being new to boating, I have read so much about others coming into places where fishermen are already working an area and they get bashed for potlicking. What is the rule on going into an area where others were 1st? I wonder if the boat that busted through you, looked at each other when you got there and said "they are not going to do what, yes they are.


----------



## Team Phat00 (Jun 8, 2011)

like i said before i was the boat that cut this guy off and like i said before it was the only way that i was told how to enter and exit this back lake. i was not trying to be rude to another boater. anyway i would not call him a potlicker this is a pretty big back lake with alot of room for several boat to fish. and if was catching fish glad he was cause i was not thats why i was leaving.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt31TXTT said:


> If you are on a kayak and happen to be around boats you might as well be a second class citizen, some intelligent boaters slow down but for the most part they blow right passed you. Especially the ones that havent caught anything. Had that experience at Aransas Pass...


Many kayakers, such as myself, prefer a boat to stay on plane so as to throw a smaller wake (as long as it's not dangerous/too close), and LOL what does not catching anything have to do with it... Nothing worse than a PB coming off plane just at the wrong time and digging the stern in and throwing a big *** wake on you.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Many kayakers, such as myself, prefer a boat to stay on plane so as to throw a smaller wake (as long as it's not dangerous/too close), and LOL what does not catching anything have to do with it... Nothing worse than a PB coming off plane just at the wrong time and digging the stern in and throwing a big *** wake on you.


This is how I handle it when I encounter a yak, try to put as much distance between me and them and stay on plane at a reasonable speed. If Im trimmed out correctly then it will have as minimal an impact on them and I dont have to worry about shutting down and coming off plane in the wrong spot and possibly causing the wake you mention or getting off plane in an area too shallow for me to get back on plane. Problem is some people in yaks want like you said, others want you to idle past, its a no win situation.

When I encounter them I always keep an eye on them after I pass to make sure everything goes ok and my wake doesnt cause them problems. I have yet to have one send me a single finger salute after passing them so I think so far so good.


----------

